# Need advice please.......



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Right not sure if this is a common one or not lol, but as I only have one rabbit that has this issue I am gonna say this isn't normal.

Right, here is the problem....

Reed is a messy bunny, no if, and's or buts. He is 100% boy and likes to get as dirty as possible :-/ Currently the 3 R's have a couple of bowls for their water, for 3 reasons really, I feel it is more natural for them to lap up water than using a bottle, with a bottle all Reed does is chew the nozzle because the water doesn't come out fast enough apparently lol and thirdly all 3 will choose to drink from a bowl.
The problem with this is that Reed dribbles when he is drinking :blink: sooo even with consistent grooming this is what I end up with:-










As you can see it is starting to get a bit red and sore


















Sooo, any ideas on how to sort this out? His teeth have been fully checked out, including x-rays so it isn't a teeth problem.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i would go back to the bottle he will drink it if he is thirsty or you are going to have one sore bunnie


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

wacky said:


> i would go back to the bottle he will drink it if he is thirsty or you are going to have one sore bunnie


that isn't an option because as I stated he chews the nozzle which in turn will effect his teeth. I would rather deal with this than have to up his dentals....


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably a very obvious answer but have you tried the biggest waterbottle you can find? Like the ones for giant rabbits etc. You would think the flow of those would be a bit faster/thicker (cant think of a better word!)

He looks so sore, poor thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Probably a very obvious answer but have you tried the biggest waterbottle you can find? Like the ones for giant rabbits etc. You would think the flow of those would be a bit faster/thicker (cant think of a better word!)
> 
> He looks so sore, poor thing.


I have 12 1.1L bottles so yeah he used to have the biggest bottle you can get but he still chews the nozzle  oh and when I say chew, I mean proper biting at and running his teeth down the metal so it really does effect his teeth which is why I had to remove the bottle in the first place (my other buns have a water bottle and a bowl so can choose which they prefer.)
I'm just out of ideas, and as you said he looks sore so really want to sort it 

I'm thinking I might have to resort to a bib or something :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The answer is simple hun and am surprised it's not occurred to you before....bunny bibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!! Am joking....but maybe one of the tie around...not velcro ones? And I have NO idea how safe this is....but maybe cake his chin in a waterproof emolient cream for babies. My 2 year old niece (can't believe I am likening her to a bunny) but is the same...dribbling constantly and her poo little chin at the moment!!!  But my sis has got her cream which does seem to be reducing it. Just something that will be waterproof protecting his skin? Otherwise I am not sure hun and I have completely wasted your time reading this!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm thinking I might have to resort to a bib or something :lol:


Apologies....I have insulted your intelligence  Just seen this!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the answer is simple, sit there and syringe feed him water on demand hoomin slave!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Could you vaseline that area? It would waterproof it maybe and stop it getting sore? Vaseline I think is safe aswell.

*Heidi*


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

you could try something like these.

I'm not 100% sure how well they'd work for rabbits but we're going to try them soon. Keeps the water out of the way and clean so should stop his chin getting too wet, but should be easier to lap up like a bowl so he might not get frustrated and resort to chewing?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

BattleKat said:


> you could try something like these.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure how well they'd work for rabbits but we're going to try them soon. Keeps the water out of the way and clean so should stop his chin getting too wet, but should be easier to lap up like a bowl so he might not get frustrated and resort to chewing?


Hmm that does look like it could work, the only thing I'm worried about is the size of the bowl thing, it looks far too small for any rabbit tbh. 
I could be wrong, you'll have to et me know how they work out. I think you have the right idea, but I'm just not sure on that particular design


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Sudocreme! Completely safe to use on rabbits, I was adviced by my vet to use it on Daisy when she was ill. Its a nappy rash barrier cream so stops anything getting through to the skin, it also dries and comes off on its own so won't leave him greasy. You'll probably need to put a bit on a couple of times a day.


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hmm that does look like it could work, the only thing I'm worried about is the size of the bowl thing, it looks far too small for any rabbit tbh.
> I could be wrong, you'll have to et me know how they work out. I think you have the right idea, but I'm just not sure on that particular design


I thought the same about the size, I'm buying them for my chickens and mice but will give them a go with the rabbits and let you know.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ouch that looks sore what a messy boy

heres a similar one that looks less chewable

The Bottle Bowl-1.5lt

I might order myself one of these tho they sound perfect! Dripless Bottles-500ml


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> ouch that looks sore what a messy boy
> 
> heres a similar one that looks less chewable
> 
> ...


ooh that's the one I was looking for when I found the ebay one - thankyou!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Just to let everyone know I have managed to sort this out now 

I basically put some pebbles in the water dish so that it made the water shallow but not light enough so Rhythm could pick up the bowl and throw lol.
I also put Sudocreme (thanks for that Kammie ) on him twice a day for a few days. Now he is perfectly dry and I haven't had to resort to going back to a bottle


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats fantastic news :thumbup: Im glad he is feeling better now


----------

